#ubuntu-at 2011-05-09
<Daniel0108> hey
<GeorgS> hejas guys :)
<GeorgS> @uds :D
<Tzulan> moin
<Tzulan> moin daniel
<Daniel0108> hi Tzulan
<Daniel0108> hi sebner
<Daniel0108> wer von euch ist am UDS?
<Daniel0108> außer mainerror :)
<Tzulan> öhm UDS?^
<Tzulan> ^
<Tzulan> ^^
<Tzulan> so jetzt
<Tzulan> meinst das loco meeting am 14.05?
<sebner> Daniel0108: ich kurz am freitag
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> da bin ich nicht mehr da
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: nein, ich meine das Ubuntu Developer Summit
<Tzulan> aso. wann und wo ist das?
<Daniel0108> jetzt
<Daniel0108> von heute bis zum Freitag
<Daniel0108> in Budapest
<Tzulan> öhm ok. also wenn dann könnte ich nur freitags wegen arbeit
<Tzulan> moin GeorgS
<GeorgS> hey :)
 * GeorgS ist gerade auf da UDS :) | room: ubuntubeginnersteam
<Tzulan> Daniel0108: Hat LoCo einen Voiceserver?
<GeorgS> Daniel kann nicht er hält ein meeting...
<Tzulan> oh sorry
<Tzulan> Moin DragonEyes
<Tzulan> moin PatrickBic
<Tzulan> moin loma
<Tzulan> jemand da?
<Tzulan> Daniel0108 bist du anwesend?
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: hi
<Daniel0108> ja, ich bin jetzt im Hotel
<Tzulan> moin und ist es schön in budapest?
<Daniel0108> ja, das UDS hotel ist schön, sonst ist es eher nicht zum Urlaub machen gedacht :P Naja, ist ja eine großstadt
<Tzulan> ^^
<Tzulan> sag mal hat LoCo einen Voiceserver?
<Daniel0108> meinst du TeamSpeak?
<Tzulan> jop
<Daniel0108> nein, haben wir im Moment nicht :)
<Daniel0108> wir haben ja auch nicht sooo viele mitglieder :P
<Tzulan> ich hab nen debian root server wo auch Ts3 darauf läuft und auch spiele server
<Tzulan> wenn interesse besteht könnte ich noch nen Virtuellen Ts3 server dranhängen
<Daniel0108> okay, wenn du Lust hast einen einzurichten kannst du das gerne tun :)
<Tzulan> jo dann mach ich das.
<Tzulan> musst mir dann nur sagen wen ich admin rechte geben soll
<Tzulan> ich mach mich da gleich mal dran. in paar min bekommste dann die ip
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> ich bin dort aber dann nicht so oft drinnen :)
<Daniel0108> ich hab keine zeit da mit zu reden :)
<Daniel0108> und meistens hab ich den ton auch aus
<Tzulan> jo hin und wieder wirste ja schon zeit haben
<Tzulan> und kann ja jeder nutzen
<Tzulan> vllt auch für eure meetings
<Daniel0108> ja
<Daniel0108> für meetings nehmen wir aber IRC
<Daniel0108> da können wirs besser loggen :)
<Tzulan> joa mein nur
<Tzulan> so nebenbei quasseln oder so
<Daniel0108> und haben auch bots für meetings usw :P
<Daniel0108> ja das schon ;)
<Tzulan> oder wenn mal jemand hilfe braucht geht es leichter wenn man reden kann als schreiben
<Tzulan> teamspeak + teamviewer und alles is gut =)
<Tzulan> darf ich fragen was du beruflich machst?
<Rhonda> Ist teamspeak jetzt eigentlich freie Software?
<Rhonda> Warum nicht mumble?
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: Ich bin auch für mumble :)
<Rhonda> teamspeak ist ja nichtmal paketiert für Debian …
<Rhonda> … oder Ubuntu.
<Daniel0108> Mumble hab ich nämlich sogar installiert
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: Lernen :)
<Tzulan> also ich verwend schon seit ca 2 jahren ts3 server
<Tzulan> unter linux
<Tzulan> und funktioniert eiegtnlcih problemlos
<Daniel0108> Ist TeamSpeak frei?
<Tzulan> jop
<Tzulan> also kostenlos
<Daniel0108> ich meine frei, wie freiheit
<Tzulan> ne das nicht
<Daniel0108> :(
<Tzulan> es ist aber kostenlos
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: das ist etwas völlig anderes :)
<Tzulan> ich darf aber kein profit damit machen, sonst müsste ich mit einen profit lizens kaufen
<Tzulan> deswegen sag  ich ja das es nciht frei ist aber kostenlos
<Tzulan> ^^
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: TeamSpeak ist in den repos
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: ja :)
<Tzulan> ts2 oder 3
<Daniel0108> weiß ich nicht :/
<Tzulan> weil ich verwend Ts3
<Daniel0108> da steht nur TeamSpeak
<Tzulan> Ts3 ist meines wissens nach nicht in den repos
<Tzulan> nur Ts2
<Daniel0108> aso
<Tzulan> Ts2 ist halt veraltet und bietet wesentlich schlechtere quali als Ts3
<Rhonda> Tja, deswegen dann halt mumble und nicht teamspeak
<Tzulan> wieso? ich hab ja nen Ts3 server^^
<Tzulan> und ob ich da noch nen virtuellen ts3 server dranhänge macht kaum einen unterschied für mich
<Tzulan> 188.138.90.61 port 9989
<Tzulan> Ts3 LoCo-Austria
<Tzulan> hab derweil mal 50 slots freigeschaltet
<Tzulan> denke mal dass es genug ist für den anfang
<Rhonda> Tzulan: Weil TS nicht die Idee, die hinter Ubuntu und Linux steht, verkörpert.
<Rhonda> Und wenn es mit mumble eine gute Alternative gibt, dann noch weniger.
<Rhonda> Soweit ich weiß, soll die Qualität vom mumble auch besser sein.
<Tzulan> besser nicht. würd es eher als gleich bezeichnen
<Rhonda> Ich werd mir keinen unfreien Client installieren.
<Rhonda> Section: non-free/net
<Tzulan> joa das ist deine sache. ich verwend ts3 weil viele freunde von mir das verwenden und es in WoW stark verbreitet ist und ich mal WoW gezockt habe und dort immer noch für 2 Gilden die Serve zur verfügung stelle
<Rhonda> Ich hab's btw. ein wenig beschämend gefunden, dass für die Linuxwochen in Wien extra wer aus Deutschland anreisen musste um einen Stand zu machen.
<Tzulan> und wenn ich nur freie software auf meinem Server verwenden würde, könnte ich keinen Minecraft Server für meinen Freunde stellen und auch keinen CSS Server. bin da etwasflexibler =)
<Rhonda> nexuiz server und wesnoth server sind keine alternative?
<Tzulan> nein weil die Freunde von mir schon Minecraft gekauft haben und auch CSS
<Tzulan> und die server software kostet mir nichts, egal ob ich Minecraft, CSS, nexuiz oder wesnoth hoste
<Tzulan> außerdem nutzen die alle Windows =)
<Tzulan> bin der einzige der Linux nützt
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: bist du eigentlich am UDS?
<Tzulan> also der server steht euch nun zur verfügung
<Tzulan> Daniel0108 wenn du mal auf den server kommst geb ich dir admin rechte
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: ich kann jetzt gerade nicht :)
<Tzulan> nönö mein generell
<Daniel0108> aber ich brauch auch keine admin rechte, ich hab nichtmal einen TS client und kenn mich damit sowieso nicht aus?
<Daniel0108> (ohne fragezeichen)
<Daniel0108> :P
<Tzulan> ts client ist schnell installiert^^
<Daniel0108> ^^
<Daniel0108> aber unfrei
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Nein, das wäre zu stressig, auch wenn's nahe ist.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: aso okay, ich bin gerade in budapest :)
<Tzulan> ich fahr vielleicht am freitag mit einem Freund aus Wiendort hin
<Rhonda> Liebe Grüße an alle, die mich so kennen.  . o O ( tolle Ansage, ich weiß :P )
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: ich muss am donnerstag schon fahren, hab am freitag eine prüfung
<Tzulan> schade
<Tzulan> ich kann halt unter der woche nicht wegen arbeit
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: wen kennst du denn dort? pleia, hajour, jono, mark? :P
<Rhonda> mark, matt, colin
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> wie ist der irc nick von matt und colin?
<Tzulan> daniel0108: es sollte halt jemand adminrechte haben damit keiner dummheiten macht
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: da bin ich nicht der richtige, wenn ich nicht oft auf TS online bin :P
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: du kannst dir die sessions aber anhören und in den channels auch mit "reden".
<Tzulan> Daniel0108: nebenfrage. wirst du Ts3-Client überhaupt installieren?^^
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: mdz und cjwatson :)
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: im Moment hab ich es nicht vor :)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: mdz kenn ich vom IRC aber cjwatson nicht :P
<Rhonda> Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie matt so auf mich zu sprechen ist, wir hatten nie so den Draht gefunden.
<Rhonda> Tzulan: Warum willst du andere unbedingt dazu überreden, unfreies Zeug zu installieren? Was erhoffst du dir davon?
<Tzulan> wieso überreden?
<Rhonda> Du pochst die ganze Zeit drauf, dass das doch eh so toll ist und sowieso vorhanden und überhaupt und wir uns nicht so haben sollen.
<Tzulan> öhm nö
<Rhonda> erm doch, so kommt's rüber.
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Wenn laney oder nigelb auch dort sind, knuddel die mal von mir! Und persia!
<Tzulan> ich fragte ob LoCo nen Voiceserver hat und antwort war nein
<Tzulan> und da fragte ich halt ob ihr interesse hättet
<Rhonda> Wenn's ein mumble-server wäre, dann ja. :)
<Daniel0108> nigelb war bei meiner session dabei :)
<Rhonda> Wobei auch dafür zuerst mal die Leute vorhanden sein müssen.
<Tzulan> jo ist klar aber die leute werdenmit der zeit kommen und um so mehr möglichkeiten geboten werden um so attraktiver wird es für die "neuzugänge"
<Rhonda> Genau deswegen mumble-server.
<Rhonda> Es bringt nichts, wenn man den Leuten, die sich für Freie Software engagieren wollen, unfreie Software aufs Aug drückt, wenn es gleichwertige freie gibt.
<Rhonda> Das wirkt verflucht seltsam.
<Daniel0108> das stimmt, Rhonda
<Rhonda> Es mag sein, dass du das für deine Windows-Fans als akzeptablen Kompromiss empfindest, aber Leute, die sich in der Freien Software engagieren wollen, auf die wirkt das seltsam.
<Daniel0108> die einzige unfreie software die ich nutze ist... Flash :P
<Daniel0108> für Youtube
<Rhonda> Installiert dir minitube
<Daniel0108> hmm, gute idee :)
<Rhonda> Oder totem-plugins, das hat auch einen youtube-Browser drin.
<Daniel0108> naja, aber da kann ich keine videos hochladen
<Daniel0108> außerdem gibt es da ja noch livestream usw
<Daniel0108> alles flash :(
<Tzulan> naja dann tuts mir leid dass ich helfen wollte und lösch halt den server wieder
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: nein, du musst ihn nicht löschen :) nur mumble wäre besser
<Daniel0108> wenn du nur TS hast, reicht das auch
<Rhonda> Ich sag nur meine Meinung - bitte nicht patzig reagieren. :)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: benützt du eigentlich emacs?
<Tzulan> ich hab ja schon gesagt dass ich ts3 verwende weil ich es eben schon lange benutze und deswegen euch auch einen ts3 server angeboten und will euch das nicht aufzwingen
<Tzulan> und ich überrede auch niemand dazu
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: kannst/möchtest du mumble auf deinem server installieren oder nicht?
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Nö, vim
<Tzulan> ob ich kann weiß ich nicht. noch nie probiert aber wenn ihr das bevorzugen würdet. werd ich mich mal damit außeinandersetzen
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Ich brech mir so ungern die Finger bei Kommandos
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: oh okay, ich hab manchmal emacs, manchmal vim, manchmal nano :P
<Daniel0108> wozu ich grad lust habe :P
<Daniel0108> emacs kann man gut bearbeiten, nano ist einfach und vim ist auch gut :)
<Rhonda> Ich hatte emacs mal angetestet, und nachdem ich nicht wusste, wie man aussteigt, und ein toller Kollege meinte "ich glaub, das ist ctrl … alt … und ich glaub delete" und dann ein Server rebootet wurde, lass ich die Finger davon.
<Rhonda> Immer natürlich hübsch drauf wartend, dass ich die Finger auf den Tasten hab
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: oh, ja die commands muss man halt wissen, aber wenn man sie weiß dann ist es ziemlich gut :)
<Rhonda> Ich bin mit vim effektiv, das genügt mir.
<sebner> Rhonda: hola, ich bin ja total am sand. Bei den GLT war ich krank und bei dem jetzt in wien hab ich gepennt. Dafür bin ich am freitag in budapest :)
<Daniel0108> sebner: wieso am freitag? da bin ich nimmer da :(
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Deswegen, er mag dich nicht ;)
<Daniel0108> lol
<sebner> Daniel0108: weil ich früher keine zeit habe
<Daniel0108> sebner: aso, du kommst am nachmittag oder?
<sebner> Daniel0108: vormittag, nachmittag würd sich irgendwie nicht auszahlen xD
<sebner> Daniel0108: mit früher meinte ich die anderen wochentage
<Daniel0108> achso
<Daniel0108> naja schon, da wäre release party :)
<sebner> ^^
<sebner> Rhonda: sieht man dich auch?
<Daniel0108> wb DragonEyes
<Daniel0108> hi phillw
<Daniel0108> afk, having a shower :P
<phillw> Hi Daniel0108, my link failed. He's back :)
<Rhonda> sebner: Nope.
<sebner> schade
<Daniel0108> hi guntbert
<guntbert> hi Daniel0108 - alles ok?
<Daniel0108> ja, guntbert, bin grad in budapest :)
<guntbert> UDS?
<Daniel0108> ja
<Daniel0108> guntbert: ^
<guntbert> was hast dir denn heute gegeben?
<Tzulan> ok wenn alles gut läuft dann steht gleich ein mumble server
<Daniel0108> Tzulan: yay :D
<Daniel0108> guntbert: was meinst du? :P
<Daniel0108> aso
<Daniel0108> weil es gibt mehrere sessions
<Daniel0108> nicht nur 1 thema :P
<guntbert> sessions -- ich glaub, wenn insgesamt nur 2-3 Leute reden, könn ma auf den "Dauernick" auch verzichten :-)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: welchen Dauernick? :P
<Daniel0108> es reden mehrere leute :)
<Daniel0108> ich glaub der kleinste raum hatte 5-7 leute die reden :P
<guntbert> Daniel0108: ich hab gemeint: wenn (hier) eh nur wir zwei reden, brauchst meinen nick nicht in jeder Zeile sagen, ich merk schon, wenn was neues im channel steht :)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: achso, das meinst du :P ich sag deinen nick deswegen, weil du dann eine benachrichtigung bekommst ;)
<guntbert> Daniel0108: ich weiss, aber wie gesagt, ich hab nur 15 channels offen, da merk ich schon so, wenn in -at ein neuer Satz kommt
<Daniel0108> hmm, okay, ich bin das aber gewohnt :P
<Daniel0108> ich hab nämlich nicht immer den client offen
<guntbert> Daniel0108: ja, es macht mir ja auch nix, machs wie es dir grad passt :)
<Daniel0108> :P
<guntbert> aber jetzt: erzähl, wo bist du drin gesessen?
<Daniel0108> guntbert: hier kannst du sehen was es morgen gibt: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-10/
<Daniel0108> guntbert: heute war ich in einer Ubuntu Beginners team session, cloud computing und uTouch
<Daniel0108> zwischendurch hab ich mich mit anderen developers unterhalten ;)
<guntbert> puuh, dichtes Programm :)
<Daniel0108> und dann gab es noch keynotes
<Daniel0108> das UDS beginnt um 9 AM und hört um 6 PM auf :)
<Daniel0108> aja in einer linaro session war ich auch
<Tzulan> Rhonda: bist du noch da?
<Tzulan> Hat jemand Mumbl installiert?
<Tzulan> *Mumble
<Tzulan> so Mumble Server steht nun
<Tzulan> 188.138.90.61 port 64738
<Tzulan> bin dann mal weg, gute nacht
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-10
<Rhonda> Huhm, wo sind meine mumble-Einstellungen hin?
 * GeorgS sagt guten morgen :)
<Daniel0108> hey
<mainerror> hallo Daniel0108
<Tzulan> moin
<Daniel0108> hi
<Tzulan> wie gehts?
<Daniel0108> gut und dir?
<Daniel0108> bin grad in einer qt-accessibility session am UDS
<Tzulan> ahjo geht so. etwas stressig gewesen heute
<Tzulan> Mumble Server steht falls du es gestern nicht mehr gelesen hast
<Daniel0108> hab ich noch gelesen :)
<Daniel0108> aber noch nicht probiert
<Tzulan> ich hoffe dass ich den richtig eingestellt habe. kenn mich mit mumble nämlich nicht aus
<Rhonda> Tzulan: Ich hab mich zumindest verbinden können.
<Rhonda> O.k., registrieren tu ich meinen Nick dort nicht - a.) weiß ich nicht, wie das am Server gespeichert wird, b.) hab ich das Passwort beim letzten Server vergessen  %-/
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: hehe :P
<Rhonda> Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch einen mumble-server installieren, um dem Betreiber zu sagen, wie er mein Passwort resetten kann.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: vertraust du ihm nicht? :)
<Rhonda> Wem?
<Daniel0108> Tzulan :P
<Rhonda> Ich weiß ja vom vorhergehenden das Passwort nicht, da kann Tzulan ja nix dafür.
<Rhonda> Und im Prinzip … ja, ich könnte ein Wegwerf-Passwort generieren für den Server von Tzulan. Kenn ihn ja nicht. Dazu müsste ich mich aber mal wirklich auf revelation einlassen.
<Daniel0108> aso ja, ich hab eigentlich das gemeint: "a.) weiß ich nicht, wie das am Server gespeichert wird"
<Rhonda> Das hat auch nichts konkret mit Tzulan zu tun, aber nein, eigentlich vertraue ich ihm nicht.
<Rhonda> Zumindest nicht soweit, als dass ich ihm ein Passwort anvertrauen würde, das gegebenenfalls wo anders auch noch einzusetzen ist.
<Rhonda> Und das hat weniger mit einem Mistrauen ihm gegenüber zu tun als mit dem generellen Ansatz.
<Rhonda> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wer sonst auf seinem Server Zugriff hat, was für php-exploits dort alle möglich sind, usw. usf.
<Daniel0108> ist eh gut so :)
<Daniel0108> ich hab auch ein passwort für irgendwelche seiten, besser gesagt mehrere, nach 3 unnötigen seiten oder servern nehm ich ein neues. und für launchpad usw hab ich ein eigenes passwort
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ^
<Rhonda> Ich will mich eben bewusst mit revelation auseinandersetzen.
<Rhonda> Hab ich bei einem Arbeitskollegen gesehen.
<Rhonda> ouch
<Rhonda> Ich glaub, ich hab den Schuldigen.
<Rhonda> mumble generiert mir jedesmal beim Starten ein neues Zertifikat …
<Rhonda> Und das verwendet er zur Authentifizierung.
<Rhonda> Was'n das für ein Müll.
<Rhonda> Und eines generieren ist zwar nett, aber das lässt sich dann nicht speichern?
<Daniel0108> o.O
<Tzulan> wieder da
<Tzulan> moin Rhonda
<gweep> welcome and good bye ... melde mich die tage nochmals :) war ja lange nicht mehr hier.
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-11
<PatrickBic> heya
<PatrickBic> hoi
<Daniel0108> hi PatrickBic
<Tzulan> Moin
<gweep> sebner du altes haus
<sebner> huhu gweep
<gweep> wie gehts?
<sebner> gweep: wenn man nicht gestorben ist dann muss man weiterleben xD
<gweep> das sagt aber nicht viel über deinen zustand aus
<gweep> nur weil man lebt muss einem ja nicht gut gehen :)
<sebner> gweep: genau deswegen
<gweep> das leben ist scheisse genug das es viele möglichkeiten gibt :D
<sebner> "man lebt"
<sebner> gweep: ich wurschtel mich durch, das wollte ich damit sagne
<sebner> *sagen
<gweep> verstehe
<sebner> gweep: wie gehts dir so?
<gweep> was macht das studium?
<gweep> mir gehts ganz gut, danke
<sebner> gweep: ich wurschtel mich durch ^^
<gweep> hehe
<sebner> gweep: was macht dir arbeit?
<gweep> nerven :)
<sebner> gweep: wieso?
<gweep> keine lust
<gweep> die arbeit verändert sich nun recht stark
<sebner> gweep: machst ja immer noch das gleiche oder?=
<gweep> ja
<sebner> gweep: was ändert sich?
<gweep> na ja viele mitarbeiter gehen, neue kommen. aber auch das lockere verschwindet nun langsam aus dem unternehmen
<gweep> motivation in unserer abteilung ist recht im keller :)
<gweep> da helfen die goodies auch nix mehr :D
<sebner> gweep: kapital ahoi?
<gweep> na geld habens genug
<gweep> das wird so schnell nicht weniger wenns keinen mist bauen
<sebner> gweep: trotzdem ist der spass weg? Was is passiert?
<gweep> wie gesagt, nimmer so locker
<Daniel0108> hi
<gweep> aber in juli gehts dann eh in urlaub, schauen wir was danach ist
<gweep> hi
<sebner> gweep: meinst das gehen wirst?
<gweep> weiß ich noch nicht
<gweep> wenn dann muss ich mal was neues haben
<sebner> gweep: ganz weg von der informatik?
<gweep> aso ne
<gweep> das nicht
<gweep> mich stört die it nicht :)
<gweep> wobei im moment würde mich fotografie aber mehr interessieren :)
<sebner> gweep: naja, das hauptberuflich zu machen is ..
<gweep> aber in österreich kannst da kacken gehen, wir haben noch mittelalterliche gesetze :D
<gweep> hängt davon ab was du machst
<sebner> gweep: was sagst zum neuen loco team?
<gweep> den weg muss man sich aufbauen
<gweep> war überrascht, aber keine ahnung wer das alles ist :D
<gweep> ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet das sich noch eines findet :D
<sebner> gweep: frag den Daniel0108 , der bringt dich auf den neuesten stand, er is der neue führer
<gweep> hehe
<Daniel0108> ja, der channel wird jetzt auch immer aktiver :)
<Daniel0108> aja, vergesst nicht das meeting :)
<gweep> ich hab mir jetzt das 11.04 mal installiert weil ich es mir anschauen wollte und dachte, wenn ich es schon oben habe, dann kann ich den irc client auch mal wieder installieren und schauen was es gibt :D
<gweep> na ist eh gut wenn sich was tut
<Daniel0108> gweep: flyer gibts jetzt auch, siehe topic
<gweep> hab ich gesehen
<sebner> gweep: Daniel0108 : Die marion hat/macht ja ne session am UDS afaik?!
<Daniel0108> sebner: wann ist die denn?
<sebner> Daniel0108: mal schaun
<Daniel0108> wir sollten auch werbung in ubuntu-austria machen :)
<gweep> UDS?
<Daniel0108> Ubuntu Developer Summit in Budapest
<gweep> aso
<Daniel0108> ich bin gerade in Budapest ;)
<gweep> verstehe
<gweep> seit es die alte seite nicht mehr gibt hab ich mir keine ubuntu seite mehr angeschaut
<sebner> gweep: ich fahr am freitag hin aber der Daniel0108 weigert sich ja mich zu treffen :P
<Daniel0108> ist die marion am UDS? ich hab sie noch nicht gesehen
<Daniel0108> sebner: ja, sorry, am freitag kann ich leider nicht ;)
<gweep> wenn du eine frau mit männerstimme siehst hast du sie gefunden
<sebner> Daniel0108: egal, ich muss mich eh mit den ganzen devs die ich kenne betrinken xD
<Daniel0108> gweep: unter 200 leuten? o.O wenn nicht sogar noch mehr ^^
<gweep> die stimme erkenne ich und 2.000.000 wieder :D
<Daniel0108> sebner: dann kannst du vielleicht ein paar devs für mich finden :P
<gweep> unter meinte ich
<sebner> Daniel0108: könntest ja mitsaufen wenn da wärst :P
<Daniel0108> sebner: bin ich aber nicht ;)
<sebner> Daniel0108: sskm :P
<Daniel0108> deshalb auch das ;)
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> naja ich brauche noch ein paar devs für TouchLay, mit den unter-projekten: Opunity (PHP), GLay (Python), SpeechControl (C++), BrowserSpeak (JS)
<Daniel0108> usw :P
<sebner> Daniel0108: meh, ich find ihre session gerade nicht, hab mir aber eingebildet das ich ihren namen gelesen hab
<Daniel0108> sebner: ich will sie nur treffen :)
<gweep> und was meeted ihr so hier?
<Daniel0108> gweep: wir wollen über die flyer reden, über das ubuntu-austria forum, über die website, usw :P
<Daniel0108> muss das aber noch mit mainerror ausmachen
<Daniel0108> der ist übrigens auch am UDS :)
<gweep> wann hab ihr ein meeting?
<Daniel0108> siehe topic :P
<Daniel0108> oder loco.ubuntu.com
<gweep> ah sollte genauer schauen :D
<gweep> andere frage, jemand eine ahnung ob es unter ubuntu auch eine tasten kombi gibt und eine netzwerkverbindung über smb mit einer windows freigabe sich zu verbinden? am mac war das cmd+k, nehme aber nicht an das es so etwas unter linux gibt, also ubuntu :)
<gweep> oder wars cmd+alt+k ... weiß nimmer genau
<Daniel0108> aja, am meeting sollten wir auch besprechen ob wir eine ubuntu hour machen :)
<Daniel0108> gweep, sebner: ^
<Rhonda> holla
<Rhonda> da ist ja was los
<Daniel0108> hi Rhonda :)
<Daniel0108> Ja, ich denke wir haben es geschafft :D
<Daniel0108> Jetzt müssen wir nurnoch marion davon überzeugen :)
<gweep> von was?
<Rhonda> gweep: Ich glaub, da gibt's was, doch.
<gweep> die wollte das loco team immer selbst machen
<gweep> ja, sag mal?
<Rhonda> mal
<Daniel0108> gweep: von unserem offiziellen loco ;)
<Daniel0108> gweep: sie kann gerne admin werden :)
<gweep> ich suche gerade, ich glaube fast ich brauch noch was installiert
<gweep> braves hundi :D
<GeorgS> hi
<gweep> siehst, drum kann ich nicht Loco werden :D
<Rhonda> gweep: Geh mal auf Orte → Verbindung zu Server …
<Rhonda> gweep: Das ist das, was du suchst - aber Tastenkürzel fällt mir keines per Default ein.
<Rhonda> Kannst du dir aber selbst ganz leicht definieren.
<gweep> das gibts bei mir nicht
<gweep> über netzwerk findet er meinen server auch nicht
<gweep> kann ich nur per shellscript machen
<gweep> aber wollte das eigentlich vermeiden für dei 1-2x wo ich das brauche :D
<Rhonda> System → Einstellungen → Tastenkombinationen kann man das festlegen.
<Rhonda> Oh, Moment. Du verwendest vermutlich Unity?
<Rhonda> Sorry, bin hier Gnome-User . o O ( und eigentlich überhaupt auf Debian )
<Daniel0108> gweep: natürlich, sie hat ja eine eigene ubuntu austria community, was eigentlich unnötig ist, wir könnten zusammenarbeiten
<Rhonda> s/könnten/sollten/ !
<Daniel0108> +1
<Rhonda> Und dass mich mumble bei jedem Start nach Zertifikatsklump fragt nervt auch gewaltig :(
<Daniel0108> :(
<Daniel0108> wer kennt marion gut?
<gweep> ja ich hab das neue zeugs :)
<Daniel0108> ich hätte aber eine bessere idee für das portal :)
<Rhonda> gweep: Werd ich wohl erst testen können, wenn es auch nach Debian hochgeladen wird. ;)
<gweep> daniel0108  - is schon ok. ich verstehe das schon, sorgt für mehr verbreitung. ich mag die marion nicht nach den ganzen vergangenen sachen
<Daniel0108> gweep: was ist denn passiert?
<Daniel0108> ich weiß nur das es probleme mit dem council gab
<Daniel0108> ich hab sogar einen council member gefragt, aber der wollte/konnte mir das auch nicht sagen ;)
 * Rhonda hätte wirklich gerne mal eine Community-Website, die zum Forum auch papercut dazu installiert, dass man mit einem nntp-Client drauf zugreifen kann.
<gweep> na ja debian ist mir zu weit hinten nach, das verwende ich wenn dann nur bei server.
<Rhonda> Foren ist sowas von denkbar unproduktiv in ihrer Handhabung, und jedes glaubt den idealen Ansatz gefunden zu haben, wie Benutzer damit umgehen müssen - und scheiter kläglich daran.
<gweep> na ja, da kann dir sebner sicher mehr erzählen, er hat ja mehr mit dem alten loco hier im chat verbracht
<Rhonda> gweep: Also testing von Debian ist absolut nicht hinten nach :)
<gweep> fakt war das sie das ganze für ihre eigene community nutzt und eignetlich auch zu geld kommen wollte, was nicht so im sinne von ubuntu ist. aber gut, mir is eh wurscht ich brauche sie eh nicht :D
<gweep> na ja, testing ist nicht stable :D
<gweep> ich steh auf stabilität
<Daniel0108> hmm okay, das ist wieder dumm.
<Rhonda> gweep: Und da ich für Debian (und Ubuntu) entwickle, ist das für mich auf vielerlei Art und Weise ideal.
<Daniel0108> geld verdienen möchte ich überhaupt nicht mit der LoCo
<Rhonda> testing ist nicht instabil.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: Du stehst noch über den Ubuntu Entwicklern ;)
<Rhonda> Wieso sollte zu Geld kommen nicht im Sinne von Ubuntu sein?
<gweep> ja das war halt damals, so direkt wars eh nicht, sie hats versteckt halt in die richtung getrieben
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: kommt drauf an wie man zu dem geld kommt
<Daniel0108> mit spenden ist es okay
<Rhonda> Ihr wisst schon, was bei Canonical abgeht und dass hier eine klare kommerzielle Zielausrichtung gefahren wird?
<Daniel0108> ja
<Rhonda> Siehe Sache mit Banshee.
<Daniel0108> ist mir schon aufgefallen ;)
<gweep> sie hat das loco dazu benutzt für ihren support aufmerksam zu machen, zumal andere firmen nichts im forum posten durften
<Daniel0108> aber Ubuntu wird immer Open Source bleiben
<gweep> dahingehend wurde sie auch vom alten loco quasi angeklagt
<Daniel0108> gweep: achso, dafür ist es eben nicht gedacht :)
<Rhonda> Kommerzieller Erfolg liegt dem Gedanken freier Software nicht entgegen.
<Daniel0108> da hast du recht, Rhonda
<Rhonda> Das unterstreicht RMS sehr regelmäßig.
<Rhonda> Und das ist genau der kleine, aber *sehr* relevante Unterschied zwischen der Diskussion von … gestern?
<Daniel0108> aber sobald sie Ubuntu dazu benützen um geld zu verdienen steig ich sofort auf debian um...
<Rhonda> … falls du dich erinnerst? :)
<Daniel0108> ja :)
<Daniel0108> aber ich dachte Canonical bekommt sowieso genug spenden o.O
<gweep> aber gut
<Rhonda> Ich benutze Debian dazu, um Geld zu verdienen. Da kommst du auch nicht weit mit der Einstellung. Und wenn du das Blog von Raphaël Hertzog liest, dann könnte dir auch sehr leicht schwindlich werden. ;)
<gweep> keine ahnung wie die einstellung heute ist
<Rhonda> Canonical lebt nicht von Spenden, kaum.
<Rhonda> Canonical lebt von Ubuntu One, dem Musicstore & Co.
<gweep> das war ja nur eines von mehreren dingen
<Rhonda> Mit Spenden kann man sowas nichtmal im Ansatz finanzieren.
<gweep> aber wie gesagt, mir ist das eh wurscht
<Rhonda> Das überschätzt du glaub ich ein wenig blauäugig. :)
<gweep> ist ja ned so als würde mich das interessieren :)
<Rhonda> Du _musst_ Service verkaufen, um dich mit freier Software am Leben erhalten zu können.
<Daniel0108> R
<gweep> brauchts ja nur mit dem alten loco team reden, die können euch da mehr erzählen was so alles passiert ist
<Daniel0108> oops
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: naja, sie haben viele sponsoren
<gweep> dienstleistung, ja
<Daniel0108> natürlich gibt es da auch Ubuntu One und den Musicstore
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Wie gesagt, Tropfen am heißen Stein.
<Daniel0108> aber das ist ja nicht gegen open source :)
<Daniel0108> ja, wir wissen nicht was sie wirklich vorhaben
<Rhonda> Außer natürlich der Sponsor MS. :)
<Daniel0108> MS sponsort canonical? o.O
<Rhonda> Erm, ja?
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Rhonda> Gründung und so? :)
 * Rhonda . o O ( Ich kann nix für die Initialen - nur für die (bewusste) Verwirrung damit )
<Rhonda> Markus Schüttelwert.
<Daniel0108> lol
<Daniel0108> naja wer weiß ob er es sponsort ;)
<gweep> hmm find nix mit ms und ubuntu
<Daniel0108> der gründer muss ja nicht immer auch was sponsoren :)
<Daniel0108> gweep: MS = Mark Shuttleworth
<Daniel0108> lol
<Rhonda> Mit was für Geld glaubst du wurde Canonical ins Leben gerufen?
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: Mit dem geld von einem sponsor ;)
<Rhonda> Genau, von diesem.
<Daniel0108> ja, okay :P
<gweep> aso
<gweep> das meinst
<Rhonda> Wer sich einen Weltallflug leisten kann, kann sich auch leisten, einige Entwickler anzustellen, um eine Linuxdistribution zu zaubern. :)
<Daniel0108> da hast du recht
<Daniel0108> debianer sind halt besser ^^
<Rhonda> Und MS ist auch einer. ;)
<gweep> gut so gesehen ist ubuntu nach wie vor nicht rentabel
<gweep> aber mark möchte es dahintreiben, nur ich glaub das wird nix
<Daniel0108> ja, sonst wäre Ubuntu ja nicht Debian based :P
<gweep> ich lese nicht viel darüber das firmen auf linux umsteigen
<sebner> Daniel0108: er meinte damit der Mark ein Debian developer ist/war
<Rhonda> gweep: Ich glaube, so weit weg ist es nicht mal mehr unbedingt.
<Rhonda> Also vom Break-Even.
<Daniel0108> sebner: er? o.O ja, ich weiß, sonst wäre Ubuntu nicht debian based ;)
 * Rhonda bonks sebner over the head :)
 * sebner hides
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: sebner hat das Problem, dass er mein "äußeres" kennt. Du kennst derzeit nur mein inneres und hast daher sein Problem nicht. :)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: hehe :P
<gweep> was soll das heißen?
<sebner> Daniel0108: den Rhonda würdest auf nem treffen leicht erkennen :D
 * Rhonda bonks sebner again
<Daniel0108> sebner: genau so wie den marion, oder wie? hehe
<Rhonda> gweep: http://www.cafepress.co.uk/VEWarning ← das heißt es
<gweep> den marion ist gut :D
<Daniel0108> okay, jetzt BTT, auch wenn es keines gibt :P
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Gut, danke für die Bestätigung. Ich war mir sehr sicher, wollte aber nie so direkt fragen. :)
<Daniel0108> gweep: ich kenne sie nicht mal, aber ich glaube dir einfach mal ^^
<sebner> Rhonda: ich hab genausowenig ein problem mit deinem inneren
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: naja, das topic ist eigentlich off-topic und support :P
<Daniel0108> der sinn der LoCo ist ja das österreichische Linux user zusammentreffen :P
<Rhonda> sebner: Hab ich nicht behauptet - aber ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man Schwierigkeiten damit hat, den Hebel im Kopf umlegen zu können.
<sebner> Rhonda: gewohnheit, nicht böse gemeint
<Rhonda> sebner: … wenn ich optisch nicht mal wirklich gewillt bin, nachzuhelfen.
<gweep> Rhonda, red einfach und fertig :)
<Rhonda> sebner: Auch dessen bin ich mir bewusst und hab ich nicht unterstellt, dass es bös gemeint gewesen wäre. :)
<gweep> Du bist M und läufst als W herum?
<Rhonda> gweep: Was in meiner Hose steckt ist meine Sache. Was in meiner Seele steckt steckt auch in meinem Nickname.
<gweep> Na dann hab ich recht oder? :)
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Wenn das Topic Off-Topic ist, dann passt's doch eh. :P
<Rhonda> gweep: Jein, eigentlich nicht.
<Daniel0108> lol
<gweep> Aso dann umgekehrt?
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ja :)
<Rhonda> gweep: Auch nicht :P
<Daniel0108> off-topic ist das topic ^^
 * Rhonda ist kompliziert.
<gweep> na was ist dann das geheimnis?
<Daniel0108> gweep: sie meint glaube ich, das es dich nicht zu interessieren hat ^^
<gweep> mag schon sein, ändert aber nix daran das mich trotzdem interessiert :)
<sebner> Rhonda: dein name is aber immer noch dein name oder?
<Daniel0108> loool
<Daniel0108> dieses gespräch wird jetzt ziemlich kompliziert ^^
<gweep> kompliziert ist etwas anderes :)
<Rhonda> Es gibt kein Geheimnis :)
<Rhonda> So laufe ich eigentlich nie rum: http://rhonda.deb.at/photos/2007-02-18/slide_184-8458_IMG.html
<Daniel0108> ahhh, ich habe dich schon mal gesehen, Rhonda :)
<Rhonda> So zeitweise schon eher: http://rhonda.deb.at/photos/2006-07-01/slide_100_1807.html
<Daniel0108> auf den Debienna fotos, kann das sein?
<Rhonda> Und das ist … alt: http://a1.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/130/c0c213c41e0044ffb5474933d884f642/m.jpg
<gweep> na dann mach dir keinen kopf, ich verurteile menschen nicht nach ihrem aussehen, nur nach ihrem handeln :)
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Ja, Debienna ist mein Baby.
<Rhonda> Bzw. gegründet und Namensgebung und so
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ich habs mir schon gedacht :)
<sebner> jetzt getraut sich keiner mehr was zu sagen ^^
<Daniel0108> sebner: ich schon :) wieso denn nicht? ^^
<Rhonda> Ich bin unwichtig! Ignoriert die Fotos!
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ich denke dein geheimnis hat dieses gespräch am leben gehalten ^^
<gweep> na hab gerade nen film abgebrochen weil er so ein shit war
<Daniel0108> aso
<Rhonda> … aber ich kann auch gehen, wenn ich betretenes Schweigen verursache. :)
<sebner> Rhonda is doch viel interessanter als alles andere hier
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: NEIN! Du hast ja das gespräch verursacht, das ist gut :)
<Daniel0108> sebner: +1
<sebner> Rhonda: blödsinn, ich würd mich freuen dich mal wieder zu sehen ;)
<gweep> jo du bist schuld :D
<Daniel0108> gweep: -1
<Daniel0108> lol
<gweep> seits doch eh beide in wien oder?
<Rhonda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao (clive -f fmt18  … und dann mit xine anschauen)
<Daniel0108> sebner: ubuntu hour ^^
<gweep> -1 ist besser als -5
<Daniel0108> wir könnten ja eine linux hour draus machen
<Daniel0108> gweep: -10
<Rhonda> gweep: seid-seit.de
 * sebner is der asozialste mensch den es gibt
<gweep> passt, wollt ich immer schon haben :D
<Rhonda> Ja, genau! sebner *ist* asozial! Der ist weder zu GLT noch zu LiWo Wien gekommen!"
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: haha, die seite ist gut :)
<Rhonda> sebner: SPALTER!
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Seite? Also youtube? :)
<sebner> :(
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: nein, die seid-seit.de :P
<sebner> Rhonda: GLT bin ich aber wirklich mit fieber im bett gelegen. Andererseits hab ichs datum sowieso übersehen ^^
<Rhonda> ah
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Und wichtig.
<gweep> na das war wegen meinem seits :D
<Rhonda> Ach ja …
<Rhonda> Falls wer eine Idee für ein Shirt hat …
<Rhonda> http://rhonda.spreadshirt.at/  ;)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: Und wohin geht das geld dann? ^^
<gweep> in die brieftasche, wohin sonst? :)
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: An Spreadshirt?
 * Rhonda . o O ( und ein Bruchteil in Entwicklermotivation )
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: achso
<gweep> so ich bin jetzt mal dahin ... vielleicht bin ich morgen wieder on ... mal sehen. wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend und viel spaß :)
<Daniel0108> wieso steht da debian.at drauf wenn es die domain nicht einmal gibt? o.O
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ^
<Rhonda> Wie, die Domain gibt es nicht?
 * Rhonda bewirft Daniel0108 mit https://www.nic.at/ui/index.php/whois/
<Rhonda> Gibst du debian ein. Siehst du Inhalt. :)
<Daniel0108> ja, debian.org
<Daniel0108> aber nicht .at :P
 * Rhonda knabbert an Daniel0108 rum.
<Rhonda> Du hast einen Knick in der Optik, junger Mann.
<Daniel0108> hmm.. okay, vielleicht gehts nur hier in ungarn nicht ;)
<Daniel0108> oh nein
<Daniel0108> loool
<Rhonda> Steht da http:// vorne dran ode rwie?
<Daniel0108> du musst auch debian.at auf www.debian.at linken
<Rhonda> Du kennst aber den Unterschied zwischen einer Domain und einer URL schon?
<Rhonda> … und dass das Shirt Debian Österreich repräsentieren soll und nicht eine URL?
<Daniel0108> ja, aber mein browser schreibt mir das es die domain nicht gibt :P
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: das 2. hab ich nicht gewusst :)
<Rhonda> Dann wurden die Fehlermeldungen von deinem Browser von technischen Nackerbatzerln geschrieben.
<Rhonda> Denn die *Domain* gibt es sehr wohl.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: hehe :P chromium ^^
<Rhonda> Es steckt nur (bewusst) kein A oder AAAA Record dahinter.
<Daniel0108> lool auf firefox geht es sofort
<Daniel0108> wb DragonEyes :)
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Weil firefox intern bei NXDOMAIN ein www. davorsetzt.
<Rhonda> Und noch einen DNS-Query macht.
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: firefox ist halt besser :)
<Rhonda> Und das lauft dann in den Redirect-Vhost.
<Rhonda> Jein.
<Rhonda> Sind beide dumm.
<Daniel0108> haha
<Daniel0108> welchen browser benützt du denn, Rhonda?
<Rhonda> w3m
<Daniel0108> achso
<Rhonda> :P
<sebner> Rhonda: youtube in ascii :P
<Rhonda> sebner: minbif hat libcaca Support für Videochat.
<sebner> sowas
<Daniel0108> gibt es eigentlich schon eine flash alternative als browser plugin?
<sebner> Daniel0108: viele, oder meinst du brauchbare?
<Daniel0108> sebner: brauchbare
<sebner> no comment ^^
<Rhonda> huhm
<Rhonda> http://symlink.me/projects/minbif/wiki/CACAcam
<Daniel0108> mit denen ich livestream und youtube sehen kann :P und auch noch andere seiten ^^
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Du meinst sowas wie webml? html5?
<Rhonda> canvas?
<Daniel0108> flash games brauch ich net
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: http://canvasdemos.com/
<Rhonda> Da war irgendwo z.B. ein Sokoban drin, ein Sidescrolling Ballergame, und auch einige andere sehr sehr coole Dinge.
<Rhonda> Jump'n'Runs sowieso
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: nein, ich brauch einen swf viewer als browser plugin :P
<Daniel0108> -_-
<Daniel0108> Daniel0108> flash games brauch ich net
<Rhonda> gnash und swfdec sind leider beide keine Alternative.
<Daniel0108> ja, ik
<Rhonda> Alles, was auf eyezmaze.com nicht funktioniert, ist uninteressant als Alternative. :)
<Daniel0108> ich mag flash nicht, aber es gibt keine alternative mit der ich einfach youtube, livestream und so sehen kann
<sebner> lightspark is ja im kommen
<sebner> für youtube sollts reichen
<Daniel0108> haha, Rhonda :P Diese spiele sind lustig ^^
<Daniel0108> sebner: hmm, und livestream?
<Daniel0108> für youtube hab ich auch minitube oder ein totem plugin
<Rhonda> http://www.mutantzombiemonsters.com/ - kein flash
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Doch, gibt es!
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: wo?
<Rhonda> Hatte ich das nicht gestern erst hier erwähnt gehabt? Oder war das wo anders?!
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: minitube, totem-plugins und youtube-browser aktivieren.
<Daniel0108> hmm, aber das ist nur youtube
<Daniel0108> und was ist mit livestream?
<Rhonda> 23:26 <Daniel0108> ich mag flash nicht, aber es gibt keine alternative mit der ich einfach youtube,
<Rhonda>                    livestream und so sehen kann
<Rhonda> Livestreams tun in der Regel auch mit xine, vlc & Co
<Daniel0108> hmm okay
<Rhonda> Es ist halt streckenweise dann nicht trivial, wenn die Stream-URL nicht direkt angegeben ist.
<Rhonda> Sondern sich in einem swf versteckt.
<Daniel0108> das internet hier ist .... langsam :/
<Daniel0108> 11 MB/s -_-
<Rhonda> hihi
 * Rhonda hat mal den totem youtube browser angetestet :)
<Rhonda> … und ihre Lieblingsband eingegeben: Grossstadtgeflüster
<Daniel0108> oh man das dauert :/
<Daniel0108> ich glaub die bandbreite ist hier auch sehr gering
<Daniel0108> und alle hotelgäste sind im selben netzwerk
<Rhonda> ~/ Wir brauchen mehr Platz, wir laufen um unser Leben, laufen immer drum rum, also wo ist unser … Wo ist unser Platz? Wir laufen um unser Leben, laufen immer drum rum, also brauchen wir mehr … ~/
<Rhonda> Ich liebe die drei, sooooooo geile Stimmung, so sympathisch. :)
<Daniel0108> lol? "Unable to load the webpage because the server sent no data."
<Daniel0108> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-12/
<Daniel0108> so jetzt hat mir der server die daten gesendet ^^
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: btw, http://debienna.at/, moinmoin ftw! :D
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: War meine Testsite für wiki.debian.org
<Rhonda> Also für die Design-Umstellung
<Daniel0108> ah :)
<Rhonda> Scheiße Scheiße Scheiße!
<Rhonda> Ich glaub ich hab ein Konzert übersehen!!!
<Daniel0108> o.O
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: kennst du eigentlich: http://duckduckgo.com/ ?
<Rhonda> ja
<Rhonda> Find das aber nur bedingt erquickend.
<Daniel0108> ja, ist nicht 100 % open source
<Daniel0108> so, ich geh dann mal schlafen
<Rhonda> Naja, sind Search Engines alle nicht
<Daniel0108> muss morgen wieder früh aufstehen :)
<Daniel0108> zum UDS
<Rhonda> Und grub hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht, die haben immer nur crawler und crawler und so gemacht, aber nie den Suchteil
<Rhonda> Und dann hat der Linux-Client nicht mehr getan und es war ihnen sowas von egal …
<Daniel0108> bye, Rhonda
<sebner> Daniel0108: ich hab gestern 4h geschlafen, sleep is for the week
<sebner> *weak
<Rhonda> *pfuh*
<Rhonda> Nicht gefunden, dass sie in Wien waren.
<Rhonda> Sind aber bald in Graz
<Rhonda> sebner, 14. Mai bist du noch nicht retour, oder? Hätte da Konzertempfehlung :P
<sebner> Rhonda: nä(h)mlich?
<Rhonda> GROSSSTADTGEFLÜSTER!
<sebner> Rhonda: sry, kann mit deutschsprachiger musik nix anfangen
<Rhonda> 23:30, "Universität"
<Rhonda> Auch nicht mit Elektropop und direkten Texten?
<sebner> Rhonda: das schon garnicht xD
<Rhonda> ~/ Ich muss garnix außer Schlafen, Trinken, Atmen und Ficken ~/
 * Rhonda . o O ( ist schon spät genug, da darf man das schreiben )
<sebner> Rhonda: nahrung = flüssig?
<Rhonda> Meine?
<Rhonda> Nö, aber ich leg mich jetzt hin.
<sebner> Rhonda: hf
<Rhonda> wesnoth 1.8.6 kommt heute eh nicht mehr, obwohl angekündigt  *seufz*
<Rhonda> Hätte das Paket noch gerne fertig vorbereitet gehabt, aber so …
<sebner> Rhonda: C'est la vie
<Rhonda> Die sind fast schon wie Debian …
<Rhonda> IIRWIIR
 * Rhonda . o O ( /msg wesbot iirwiir? )
<Rhonda> ICH LIEBE DAS VIDEO VON "ICH KANN DAS AUCH"
<Rhonda> … . o O ( sorry für
<Rhonda> … . o O ( sorry für's schreien, aber … ) DAS IST GEIL!
<Rhonda> Gut, ich bin wieder gut drauf. :)
<sebner> lol
<Rhonda> Der Song ist so oder so genial, aber das Video gleich nochmal.
<Rhonda> Eigentlich genauso wie zu erwarten war. Wie auch schon bei Lebenslauf. Oder bei Weil das Morgen noch so ist.
<Rhonda> Aber jetzt echt: Auf in die Hapf'n
<sebner> hf
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-12
<Tzulan> Moin
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-13
<mainerror> hallo Daniel0108
<PatrickBic> hi mainerror
<mainerror> hallo PatrickBic
<gweep> tach
<Daniel0108> hi gweep
<gweep> was gibts news?
<Daniel0108> morgen is meeting, gweep
<Daniel0108> mainerror: gibts schon einen poster? :P
<Daniel0108> poster = jemand ders aufs forum postet
<Daniel0108> aufs inoffizielle
<gweep> wann? bin morgen bei der schwägerin auf besuch
<Daniel0108> gweep: 18 Uhr
<Daniel0108> aber im IRC
<gweep> glaub nicht das ich da schon online bin
<gweep> na vielleicht, wenn ich nicht vergesse nehme ich mein fotografie notebook mit, da hab ich ne simkarte immer drin
<mainerror> gweep, das wäre optimal, wir brauchen dringen leute die mithelfen
<mainerror> Daniel0108, no clue, haben wir uns auf jemanden geneinigt?
<mainerror> ich glaub nicht
<Daniel0108> nein
<Daniel0108> haben wir noch nicht
<Daniel0108> bist du eig noch am UDS?
<gweep> mal schauen wo ich helfen kann, so viel zeit hab ich ja nicht. wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten bin, bin ich meist mit der familie beschäftigt
<mainerror> nope, bin schon auf meiner Terrasse :p
<Daniel0108> gweep: kein problem :)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: okay :)
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: kommst du auch?
<Daniel0108> PatrickBic: ^
<PatrickBic> Daniel0108, nö da bin ich bei der freundin bzw schwiegereltern
<mainerror> gweep, kein Thema, wir alle verstehen das, helfen kann man in vielen bereichen, muss garnicht groß zeitaufwändig sein :)
<Daniel0108> hmm
<PatrickBic> ich bin samstag abend nie da ;)
<PatrickBic> egal welche woche ;)
<gweep> ubuntu ist ja schon ein richtiger speicher mampfer geworden :)
<PatrickBic> wieviel nimmt es dir denn?
<mainerror> Daniel0108, versuchen wir dieses meeting mal mit diesem Datum abzuhalten und ich eröffne eine Diskussion in der Mailinglist wann die meisten Zeit hätten
<Daniel0108> okay
<gweep> na ja linux/unix gibt ja nicht gleich frei, das kann ich so nicht genau sagen. aber bei firefox, xchat simma bei 1.1gb
<mainerror> oO
<PatrickBic> hmm
<gweep> console ist auch offen, da hab ich vorher noch filezilla installiert
<gweep> na gut man muss sagen, ist genug ram da ...
<PatrickBic> ich hab mit ff, skype, adobe reader, xchat undn ganzen system 1.9gb
<gweep> hab grad das ding auf 4gb aufgerüstet
<PatrickBic> obiges ist win7
<gweep> ja win7 braucht auch nicht mehr :D
<PatrickBic> ich hab win7 aufn tablet
<gweep> das ist ja das was mich so wundert :)
<PatrickBic> 1gb ram hat das ding ^^
<mainerror> ihr benutzt alle den falschen browser
<PatrickBic> nö
<mainerror> klar FF
<PatrickBic> ich entwickle addons fuer ff und ff kann alles was ich mache/brauche :)
<gweep> ich hab das auf einem lenovo t61 notebook, also ubuntu
<mainerror> jap vor allem RAM fressen :D
<gweep> win7 rennt auf zwei anderen
<PatrickBic> mainerror, das war einmal
<gweep> mal schauen was pc-bsd  braucht, das installiere ich gerade auf einem anderen notebook
<mainerror> gweep, welche FF version rennt bei dir?
<PatrickBic> mainerror, mein ff braucht mit ca 10 tabs, paar flash videos (youtube und so) 280 mb ram
<gweep> mom muss schauen ist standard installation
<PatrickBic> das ist ned viel
<mainerror> gweep, welche Ubuntu version?
<PatrickBic> ./exec lsb_release -a oder?
<gweep> 4.0 is es
<gweep> die 11.04 64bit
<mainerror> hmmm müsste mal bei mir nachschauen was meine 64bit installation an RAM braucht
<PatrickBic> hmm.. mal ne zwischenfrage
<mainerror> mein Lenovo T60 mit 11.04 braucht nur ~600MB RAM von 3.9GB
<PatrickBic> bei nem mietanbot.. darf ich da was veraendern?
<mainerror> ähm 2.9GB sorry
<PatrickBic> mein name is da falsch geschrieben.   soll ich das aendern und unterschreiben oder neu-machen lassen vonner maklerin?
<gweep> 600mb bei leerlauf ist schon so viel wie win7 bei mir am notebook braucht :D
<mainerror> ist aber nicht im leerlauf ;)
<gweep> aber gut, es ist ja nicht so als wäre heute ram so teuer
<gweep> teuer wirds über die 8gb wenn nur zwei slots vorhanden sind
<mainerror> ich hab Gedit mit einigen Dokumenten offen, Chromium (YouTube) und noch ein paar pages und IRC offen
<mainerror> PatrickBic, ich würde es neu aufsetzen lassen
<gweep> tjo bei mir frisst er, hab aber nix gemacht nach der installation, also gibt keine modis oder so, ist out of the box so :)
<mainerror> hmm ich tippe nach wie vor auf FF
<mainerror> naja vll. noch 64bit weil das memory anders gehandlet wird
<PatrickBic> mainerror, auch wenns zeitkritisch is?
<gweep> 60mb weniger
<PatrickBic> die wohnug haben sich mehrere angschaut
<mainerror> PatrickBic, verstehe, naja am besten mal bei der Maklerin anrufen und nachfragen
<PatrickBic> hab ich versucht
<PatrickBic> ab 14 uhr nix mehr
<mainerror> hallo GeorgS
<PatrickBic> ;)
<Daniel0108> hi
<mainerror> oh damn
<Daniel0108> :)
<PatrickBic> mainerror, also bei "antragssteller" usw is er ja richtig
<PatrickBic> nur unter sonstiges steht halt was von "erster besichtigungstermin durch xy war am blaaa"
<PatrickBic> da is mein name falsch (P anstatt B)
<mainerror> hmm, kann ich dir leider so genau auch nicht sagen :/
<GeorgS> hi mainerror  :)
<Daniel0108> ich hab eine frage an euch, wer kennt sich mit patenten und so aus? :P
<gweep> wie hast du geschaut, mit top oder mit free?
<PatrickBic> Daniel0108, die die welche haben kriegen meist geld
<GeorgS> was hab ich verpasst? was war heute cooles los in Budapest ? [mainerror]
<gweep> pc-bsd braucht auf dem z61m 403mb :)
<gweep> und da rennt kde drauf :)
<Daniel0108> ja, aber wenn ich ein patent für ein projekt anmelde, dann kann es ja keiner mehr nachbauen oder? weil ich möchte es sozusagen open-source haben ^^ jeder kann es für sich nachbauen aber er darf es nicht verkaufen, geht sowas?
<PatrickBic> patent sind ja auf ideen beschraenkt oder?
<Daniel0108> ja, das hab ich mir auch gedacht
<mainerror> GeorgS, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen, musste gestern Abend doch noch abreisen
<mainerror> naja nicht nur ideen
<mainerror> verfahren auch
<Daniel0108> ja, jedenfalls geht es um die open-source idee :)
<GeorgS> achso okay :)
<Daniel0108> "ich möchte es sozusagen open-source haben ^^ jeder kann es für sich nachbauen aber er darf es nicht verkaufen, geht sowas?"
<Daniel0108> wenn nicht sollten wir soetwas wie eine GPL für hardware (also projekte) machen ^^
<gweep> so da hat das late ibm thinkpad auch noch eine aufgabe fürs restliche leben gefunden :D
<mainerror> Daniel0108, es wäre am besten du fragst einen Patentrechtsanwalt
<Daniel0108> mainerror: aber ich will ja kein patent ^^
<mainerror> naja der kennt sich nicht nur mit patenten aus :D
<Daniel0108> hmm okay
<mainerror> sondern mit dem ganzen Patentrecht was deine Frage einschließt ;)
<Daniel0108> das is so wie die creative commons license :)
<Daniel0108> da gibts ja auch: personal, no commercial, share alike
<Daniel0108> das will ich :)
<Daniel0108> mainerror: gibts im IRC vielleicht welche die sich mit lizenzen und so auskennen?
<Daniel0108> mit lizenzen für projekte
<Daniel0108> nicht für software ;)
<mainerror> hmm du kannst ja mal versuch Linaro leute dazu auszuhorchen
<Daniel0108> machen die das selbe? :P
<Daniel0108> ich hab mich schon gefragt ob die open-source sind
<mainerror> ich könntr mir durchaus vorstellen das die dinger open-source sind
<mainerror> aber moment ich habe einen artikel zu open-source hardware gelesen
<mainerror> ich versuche den zu finden
<mainerror> Daniel0108, dieser wars, glaube ich http://www.linux-magazin.de/NEWS/Open-Source-Hardware-Definition-1.0-liegt-vor
<mainerror> vll. findest du hilfreiche links
<Daniel0108> danke
<mainerror> aber eine Frage stellt sich mir da doch noch
<Daniel0108> welche?
<mainerror> achso ne
<mainerror> nevermind :D
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> warum ichs verkaufen will?
<mainerror> nein
<Daniel0108> nicht für gewinn, btw
<mainerror> das ist eh dein gutes Recht
<Daniel0108> ich will nur nicht das andere firmen mit meinem projekt gewinn machen
<Daniel0108> ja, mir gehts darum: ^
<Daniel0108> aber ich will trotzdem die documentation und so publishen
<Daniel0108> also das alle das nachbauen können
<Daniel0108> :)
<Daniel0108> wenn sies schaffen
<mainerror> also ich glaube ich habe soeben herausgefunden was für ein Master-studium ich belegen werde, IT Recht :D
<Daniel0108> lool :)
<Daniel0108> ja, dann kannst du mir sagen wie ich das machen kann ^^
<Daniel0108> ich hab schon im linaro channel gefragt, warte jetzt auf antwort :)
<Daniel0108> WOW, der channel #opensource ist ja richtig voll :P
<Daniel0108> 1 user, 1 bot
<gweep> test
<gweep> na gleich mal auf bsd gewechselt :)
<gweep> na ja ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das antun will
<MichealH> GeorgS, Ping
<gweep> na gut ich mach mich wieder vom acker. wünsch euch noch was, vielleicht bin ich später am abend nochmal online, mal sehen.
<gweep> bis dann
<mainerror> achso ja Daniel0108, haben wir die resourcen um einen Mumble server laufen zu lassen?
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> ich mache den mumble server nicht
<mainerror> meinst du magst ihn nicht oder du willst ihn nicht aufsetzen? :)
<Daniel0108> ich setzte ihn nicht auf / leite ihn nicht
<mainerror> achso ok
<mainerror> meetings wären nämlich einfacher per voip
<Daniel0108> aja zur info, wir arbeiten gerade an einer website: http://ubuntu-at.co.cc/ :)
<GeorgS> jeah sup MichealH ? :)
<Rhonda> Komm ich auch wohin?
<Rhonda> Hatten wir die Frage nicht schon, wenn es ums UDS geht?
<Rhonda> Ah, Meeting morgen. Kommt drauf an, 18h ist grad doofe Zeit, das ist kurz vor Schlafenlegen vom Kleinen.
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-14
<mainerror> allo :)
<mainerror> Daniel0108, wie war nochmal die URL zu unserer website?
<Daniel0108> ubuntu-at.co.cc
<mainerror> danke :)
<mainerror> mann Wordpress mit diesem Ubuntu theme und diesem Thematic Theme Framework ist ja hammer :)
<mainerror> oh, ein bug
<Daniel0108> wo?
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ja, das is wirklich geil :)
<mainerror> jo aber da gibts noch ein kleines problem
<mainerror> wenn du zum beispiel auf die test page gehst
<mainerror> dann ist die secondary navigation weg
<mainerror> :/
<Daniel0108> stimmt
<Daniel0108> außerdem ist das home jetzt ganz breit
<Daniel0108> der button
<mainerror> jo
<mainerror> das meinte ich mit bug
<mainerror> hmm
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> das ist iwie dumm :P
<mainerror> jo
<mainerror> das nervt
<mainerror> naja, temporärer workaround wird wohl so sein, dass wir keine sachen ins submenu geben
<mainerror> was mit tierisch aufregt
<mainerror> mich*
<Daniel0108> mainerror: meeting? :P
<mainerror> das ist wohl das Thematic Theme Framework was uns dazwischenfunkt
<mainerror> jo
<mainerror> lets do it
<Daniel0108> #startmeeting
<mainerror> guntbert, ist auch hier
<Daniel0108> hmm, meetingbot haben wir schon mal keinen :/
<Daniel0108> -.-
<mainerror> oh
<Daniel0108> wo ist der hin?
<mainerror> der muss auch hin und wieder mal schlafen hehe
<Daniel0108> na toll :/
<mainerror> guntbert, bist du da?
<mainerror> jussi, da?
<mainerror> hmm
<Daniel0108> Rhonda, MichealH?
<MichealH> Daniel0108, Yes?
<mainerror> yay at least someone
<MichealH> Lemme boot it up
<Daniel0108> MichealH: we need the meeting bot
<Daniel0108> okay
<MichealH> @load meetingolgy
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: Error: No plugin named "meetingolgy" exists.
<MichealH> MootBot-AT, load meetingolgy
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: Error: No plugin named "meetingolgy" exists.
<MichealH> MootBot-AT, list
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, Services, and User
<MichealH> Oh Damn -.-
<MichealH> I think I screwed it up
<Daniel0108> o.O WHAT???
<mainerror> http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/
<MichealH> brb :)
<mainerror> damn
<mainerror> http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1
<mainerror> Daniel0108, koordinieren wir beide uns heute einfach
<MichealH> @load meetingologu
<MichealH> @load meetingology
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: Error: No plugin named "meetingologu" exists.
<MootBot-AT> MichealH: The operation succeeded.
<mainerror> wir werden uns eine eigene kleine agenda basteln müssen
<MichealH> #startmeeting
<MootBot-AT> Meeting started Sat May 14 14:29:21 2011 UTC.  The chair is MichealH. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<MootBot-AT> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<MichealH> #chair Daniel0108
<MootBot-AT> Current chairs: Daniel0108 MichealH
<guntbert> sorry, bin da, hatte erwartet dass mich der chatzilla anpingt
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> mainerror: bitte die agenda in etherpad einfügen :)
<Daniel0108> danke
<Daniel0108> #link http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1
<mainerror> done
<Daniel0108> #topic Website - (See http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1 for the agenda)
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Website - (See http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1 for the agenda)
<Daniel0108> #chair mainerror
<MootBot-AT> Current chairs: Daniel0108 MichealH mainerror
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> ich denke wir können anfangen :)
<MichealH> Daniel0108, One thing, Can we haz website, maybe a community design?
<MichealH> I mean forums :P
<Daniel0108> yes
<Daniel0108> Our current website is http://ubuntu-at.co.cc/ WIP :)
<MichealH> WIP?
<Daniel0108> Work In Progress
<MichealH> We should have a TLD soon, shall we?
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> hi hail
<hail> hi Daniel0108
<hail> What is new here
<Daniel0108> hail: german or english?
<hail> english is easer for me
<Daniel0108> we still need a website team for our community
<Daniel0108> #link
<Daniel0108> oops
<Daniel0108> #link http://ubuntu-at.co.cc/
<hail> i speack german but i can not write very well in german
<Daniel0108> who's interested?
<Daniel0108> hail: okay
<MichealH> Daniel0108, ME ME ME
<mainerror> me
<MichealH> :D
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> #action mainerror leads the website team
<MootBot-AT> ACTION: mainerror leads the website team
<hail> i might be able to help with the web sight a little
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> we also need some writers, for tutorials and so on :)
<Daniel0108> guntbert: ^
<hail> i could do not have that much experiance with web stuff
<MichealH> I could do a few blog entries, yes
<Daniel0108> hail: you just have to maintain wordpress
<mainerror> Daniel0108, do you want me to transfer the results to our etherpad thingy?
<MichealH> mainerror, Yes please
<Daniel0108> mainerror: yes, please, take notes like at the UDS :)
<mainerror> right
<hail> i have never worked with word press but i can learn
<Daniel0108> hail: okay, you can also be a writer
<hail> what are you looking for content wise
<Daniel0108> let's start a poll. Should the website be german or english, or both?
<Daniel0108> german = +1
<Daniel0108> english = -1
<Daniel0108> both = 0
<Daniel0108> #vote Website: German or English?
<MootBot-AT> Please vote on: Website: German or English?
<MootBot-AT> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<MichealH> 0
<MootBot-AT> 0 received from MichealH
<Daniel0108> 0
<MootBot-AT> 0 received from Daniel0108
<mainerror> 0
<MootBot-AT> 0 received from mainerror
<guntbert> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from guntbert
<hail> 0
<MootBot-AT> 0 received from hail
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ^
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> #endvote
<MootBot-AT> Voting ended on: Website: German or English?
<MootBot-AT> Votes for:1 Votes against:0 Abstentions:4
<MootBot-AT> Motion carried
<Daniel0108> so.. Website will be in german and english
<Daniel0108> and the board?
<Daniel0108> the only problem is... it's hard to maintain two languages
<MichealH> All the site will be in German/English
<MichealH> Daniel0108, Heck no :P
<Daniel0108> yeah, but can we just add a google translate button? hehe :P
<MichealH> en.ubuntu-at.co.cc
<MichealH> www.ubuntuat.com
<MichealH> or whatever :P
<Daniel0108> hmm
<Daniel0108> but we would have to translate everything
<Daniel0108> Let's vote
<guntbert> it will be impossible to translate (all) board messages - only option: mixed threads - if you *want* it in english too
<MichealH> Daniel0108, Google Translate, then get me to check the translationb for grammer?
<Daniel0108> #vote Translate button or manual translation?
<MootBot-AT> Please vote on: Translate button or manual translation?
<MootBot-AT> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<guntbert> please don't rely on Google Translate for posts
<Daniel0108> hmm
<MichealH> +1 (Translate Button)
<Daniel0108> MichealH: no comments ;)
<Daniel0108> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from Daniel0108
<guntbert> -1
<MootBot-AT> -1 received from guntbert
<MichealH> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from MichealH
<mainerror> -1
<MootBot-AT> -1 received from mainerror
<Daniel0108> hmm okay, that's a problem
<Daniel0108> #endvote
<MootBot-AT> Voting ended on: Translate button or manual translation?
<MootBot-AT> Votes for:2 Votes against:2 Abstentions:0
<MootBot-AT> Deadlock
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> any ideas?
<hail> i will be trying to impliment a mysql server with NUbuilder front end on ubuntu server i could write a how to as i go along if eny one is interested
<Daniel0108> hail: we already have a webserver :)
<mainerror> translations are to be done by hand or the content will lose its meaning
<Daniel0108> mainerror: on pages: yes, on posts: idk, on board: it's hard :P
<guntbert> I still prefer the board in german only - or to admit mixed posts
<Daniel0108> I think we should keep the LoCo language German
<Daniel0108> German (Austria)
<Daniel0108> but there are also some pages in English
<Daniel0108> okay?
<mainerror> we will need to separate the german and english seactions of the forums
<hail> I just was thinking about a how to document that otheres could use not the actual server
<Daniel0108> main language: german
<Daniel0108> 2nd language: english
<Daniel0108> okay?
<Daniel0108> #vote Is this okay?
<MootBot-AT> Please vote on: Is this okay?
<MootBot-AT> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Daniel0108> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from Daniel0108
<guntbert> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from guntbert
<mainerror> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from mainerror
<MichealH> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from MichealH
<MichealH> Just Im english and help out here, so it could be a issure
<Daniel0108> hail: please vote :) We'll talk about the server later :)
<Daniel0108> MichealH: You can google translate or learn german by maintaining it :P
<hail> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from hail
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> #endvote
<MootBot-AT> Voting ended on: Is this okay?
<MootBot-AT> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<MootBot-AT> Motion carried
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> We already have the wordpress blog with a CMS. I'm currently setting up our board
<Daniel0108> I am working on a connection between wordpress and the board
<Daniel0108> and I'm sure it will work
<guntbert> can we proceed please?
<mainerror> right, the domain question.
<Daniel0108> okay
<mainerror> should we go for a at.ubuntu.com subdomain? Is it even possible or should we try to get the ubuntu.at domain=
<Daniel0108> I think we should try to get a ubuntu.at or ubuntu-at.com domain
<mainerror> ok, that is an action item. Who is going to do that?
<guntbert> ubuntu-at.com is ugly
<Daniel0108> who is going to apply for the domain?
<Daniel0108> uat.com? :P
<Daniel0108> okay, we NEED ubuntu.at
<mainerror> indeed
 * guntbert likes at.ubuntu.com
<Daniel0108> who knows somebody from canonical? :)
<Daniel0108> ubuntu.at or at.ubuntu.com
 * mainerror does
<guntbert> ubuntu.at is taken
<Daniel0108> guntbert: I know, but maybe they are able to transfer it to us
<mainerror> guntbert, we should investigate on who the owner is and if it is under control of Canonical or the Ubuntu staff
<mainerror> I'll put that on my list
<Daniel0108> ok
<guntbert> Georg Glaser organization:    street address: Gudrunstrasse 55-103/28/4 postal code:    A-1100 city:           Wien
<Daniel0108> okay
<guntbert> ubuntu.at -> ubuntuusers.de
<Daniel0108> we could contact him
<mainerror> guntbert, yea I know that but I have to find out if it is just a private person or if he has registered it for the Ubuntu staff
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> let's try that
<Daniel0108> #action mainerror contacts the owner of ubuntu.at
<MootBot-AT> ACTION: mainerror contacts the owner of ubuntu.at
<Daniel0108> #topic Getting more members
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Getting more members
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Getting more members
<Daniel0108> We already have the flyers
<Daniel0108> and at the UDS, mainerror, GeorgS and me got some CDs and Ubuntu-Stickers
<Daniel0108> now we just need a smaller flyer to hand out the CD with a flyer and some stickers
<Daniel0108> Has anyone already handed out some flyers?
<mainerror> I think we need someone to monitor austrian IT events especially Linux related events so we can get there are try to recruit people
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> Ubuntu Austria, for example
<hail> are there any events in karinthia
<mainerror> hail, I only know about the yearly Linux Tage
<Daniel0108> me too, oh and the Stammtisch
<hail> when is that is it posable to recruit people there as i spend most of my time nere villach
<Daniel0108> I got a notification today: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203988396307324
<Daniel0108> hail: you can start your own events if you want
<mainerror> yea I can't view that one
<Daniel0108> mainerror: okay, I think you need an invitation :P
<Daniel0108> hail: and print some flyers to hang up in villach
<hail> that is definatly a posability
<Daniel0108> The Ubuntu-Austria Stammtisch is in:
<Daniel0108> Wiesenstadt-Restaurant
<mainerror> Daniel0108, first of all I'd need a Facebook account ;)
<Daniel0108> Anton Baumgartner-Straße 125
<Daniel0108> Wien
<Daniel0108> mainerror: lol, no, don't register on facebook :P
 * mainerror would never do that
<Daniel0108> I just use the chat with empathy
<Daniel0108> mainerror: good
<Daniel0108> any questions left?
<mainerror> right, so is there anyone in here that would like to monitor IT events (preferably Linux ones) in Austria?
<mainerror> quite a few :)
<Daniel0108> Vienna is preferred :P
<Daniel0108> as a location
<mainerror> well the events we would attend to recruit people can be national wide
<Daniel0108> yes
<Daniel0108> okay
<mainerror> it is just the events we'd setup would be in Vienna yes
<Daniel0108> :)
<Daniel0108> the Ubuntu hour, for example
<mainerror> hopefully more than an hour tho :D
<Daniel0108> hehe :P
<Daniel0108> Ubuntu Day
<mainerror> that sounds better heh
<mainerror> ok next point
<Daniel0108> #topic Our wiki page
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Our wiki page
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Our wiki page
<Daniel0108> mainerror, guntbert: It's your topic :)
<mainerror> indeed but I have absolutely no idea what it was about
<Daniel0108> hehe
<Daniel0108> I think the wiki page is okay
<Daniel0108> let's move on
<mainerror> was there anything special we'd need to take care about other than the logo?
<mainerror> guntbert, any idea?
<Daniel0108> I don't think so
<guntbert> well, I'll be happy to provide any translations - but I must be alerted to the need
<Daniel0108> okay
<mainerror> next point
<Daniel0108> #action guntbert is a translator :)
<MootBot-AT> ACTION: guntbert is a translator :)
<guntbert> one idea: shold we create two different pages (en/de) instead of doubling everything on one page?
<Daniel0108> guntbert: good idea. Let's do it
<mainerror> I don't know if that is really such a good idea
<mainerror> what would be the benefit?
<Daniel0108> I have a better idea:
<Daniel0108> It's German
<hail> twice as much work ????
<Daniel0108> and there's a button: "English Version"
<guntbert> hail: no, its bilingual already
<Daniel0108> or visa versa
<guntbert> Daniel0108: how to accomplish this (in wiki code)?
<Daniel0108> a sub-page called en
<hail> dose it make sence to have people write in the langage they are comfertable in and add a boton to translate to the other
<mainerror> I think that this will be the next action item for me, figuring out how to do that :D
<Daniel0108> :P
<guntbert> lets ponder on this for a while - while mainerror figures :-)
<Daniel0108> any questions left?
<mainerror> guntbert, I'll check that out after the meeting tho
<mainerror> yes
<mainerror> Facebook / Twitter
<Daniel0108> #topic social networks
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: social networks
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: social networks
<mainerror> who is going to maintain those accounts and actively invite tech-savvy people?
<mainerror> not only invite but also post Ubuntu and LoCo related news
<Daniel0108> there's a wordpress plugin
<Daniel0108> to post to twitter/fb
<mainerror> I only know that it is not going to be me :p
<Daniel0108> I'll create it
<mainerror> and Facebook?
<Daniel0108> yeah
<mainerror> ok
<Daniel0108> it posts to facebook and twitter
<Daniel0108> so that's not a problem
<mainerror> next point
<mainerror> Meeting dates
<mainerror> #topic Meeting dates
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Meeting dates
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Meeting dates
<Daniel0108> I think the meetings should be monthly
<Daniel0108> the irc meetings
<guntbert> +1
<Daniel0108> and a monthly Ubuntu Day
<mainerror> when do you guys have more time for meetings? Is it on weekends or during the week?
<Daniel0108> *yearly
<Daniel0108> Weekends
<Daniel0108> let's vote
<mainerror> wouldn't every six months be better?
<guntbert> not so hasty Daniel0108 :)
<Daniel0108> yeah, I'm waiting :P
<Daniel0108> okay
<guntbert> 18:00 is a bit early - lots of outdoor activity on saturday
<Daniel0108> now vote
<Daniel0108> guntbert: maybe sunday?
<Daniel0108> #vote Meetings on Weekends (+1), Workdays(-1) or doesn't matter (0)
<MootBot-AT> Please vote on: Meetings on Weekends (+1), Workdays(-1) or doesn't matter (0)
<MootBot-AT> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Daniel0108> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from Daniel0108
<guntbert> +1
<MootBot-AT> +1 received from guntbert
<mainerror> 0
<MootBot-AT> 0 received from mainerror
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> Sunday or Saturday?
<hail> 0
<MootBot-AT> 0 received from hail
<hail> mainerror: link describing word press buton integeration http://en.forums.wordpress.com/topic/translation-widget?replies=20
<hail> if it hellps
<mainerror> hail, thanks but we were talking about the Ubuntu wiki ;)
<guntbert> Daniel0108: endvote?
<Daniel0108> #link http://en.forums.wordpress.com/topic/translation-widget?replies=20
<Daniel0108> #endvote
<MootBot-AT> Voting ended on: Meetings on Weekends (+1), Workdays(-1) or doesn't matter (0)
<MootBot-AT> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:2
<MootBot-AT> Motion carried
<Daniel0108> Sunday or Saturday?
<guntbert> I'd prefer sunday, a little later
<Daniel0108> yeah
<Daniel0108> me too
<mainerror> doesn't matter for me
<Daniel0108> a little later, but the day doesn't matter
<guntbert> is ok by me too
<Daniel0108> #topic Ubuntu Day
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Day
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Ubuntu Day
<Daniel0108> Yearly or every six months?
<Daniel0108> I think every six months would be better, but who volunteers for the planning of the meeting?
<mainerror> by the way, you all can just add action items for yourself if you find something to do and you can also add ideas and corrections on etherpad
<Daniel0108> #link http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1
<Daniel0108> here's the etherpad link: ^
<mainerror> Daniel0108, I think that this topic should be put back till we can gather more people for the meetings
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> indeeed
<guntbert> I have to leave - longer phone call awaiting - bye for now
<Daniel0108> #topic Status of the LoCo
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Status of the LoCo
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Status of the LoCo
<Daniel0108> guntbert: bye
<mainerror> guntbert, o/
<Daniel0108> we want to get an approved loco
<Daniel0108> but we need:
<Daniel0108> * A website
<Daniel0108> * A good wiki page (DONE)
<Daniel0108> * More meetings (WORKING)
<Daniel0108> s/WORKING/WIP
<Daniel0108> * More members (WIP, hard)
<Daniel0108> and last but not least, active members and some projects
<Daniel0108> for the projects part, I'd suggest merging with TouchLay projects :P
<Daniel0108> oh wait
<Daniel0108> I forgot something
<Daniel0108> LESSONS
<Daniel0108> There should be some Ubuntu/Programming/Support lessons
<mainerror> that and actively participating in the Ubuntu translation project
<Daniel0108> We have our own Translation Group
<Daniel0108> for German (Austria)
<mainerror> right, I know, we just need to actively help with translations in Ubuntu
<Daniel0108> and we need a translation team leader :)
<mainerror> Daniel0108, do you write the items we put back for the next meeting down?
<mainerror> that one would be such an item
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> Now the last part of our meeting.
<Daniel0108> #topic getting more members... but how?
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: getting more members... but how?
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: getting more members... but how?
<Daniel0108> please give us some ideas
<Daniel0108> we already have flyers and so on
<Daniel0108> we need something they get when they are an Ubuntu Austria Member
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> I think we should finish this meeting now
<Daniel0108> #topic Any questions left?
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Any questions left?
<MootBot-AT> TOPIC: Any questions left?
<mainerror> not from my part
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> thanks for attending the meeting, see you :)
<Daniel0108> #endmeeting
* MootBot-AT changed the topic of #ubuntu-at to: Ubuntu Austria LoCo | Flyer: http://bit.ly/uat-flyer | Wiki: http://bit.ly/uat-wiki | N�stes meeting: 14.05.2011 5 PM UTC (18 Uhr in �terreich) hier in #ubuntu-at |
<MootBot-AT> Meeting ended Sat May 14 15:35:23 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<MootBot-AT> Minutes:        http://meetings.touchlay.com/ubuntu-at.2011-05-14.moin.txt
<mainerror> yea of course ;)
<mainerror> right
<mainerror> it was quite a good meeting in my opinion
<Daniel0108> yeah :)
<mainerror> we could've been more but that'll come :)
<Daniel0108> indeed :)
<mainerror> MichealH, are you around?
<Daniel0108> hi brickinthewall
<Rhonda> holla
<Daniel0108> brickinthewall: du hast gerade das meeting verpasst
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: du auch^^
<brickinthewall> hola
<Daniel0108> http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1
<Daniel0108> für alle die nicht da waren
<Rhonda> Daniel0108: Hab ich gestern aber angemerkt, dass die Zeit unpassend ist.
<brickinthewall> goddamnit
<Rhonda> Also für mich. Und der Kleine ist nach wie vor munter.
<brickinthewall> bin grad in berlin aufm linuxtag.. der letzte vortrag war erst um 6 aus
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: ja, wir haben jetzt eh besprochen wann wir meetings machen
<mainerror> kein ding, ich werde heute oder morgen eine mailinlist diskussion starten wo wir dann besprechen werden wann wir am besten die meetings abhalten sollen
<Daniel0108> am sonntag
<Daniel0108> und etwas später
<mainerror> http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1
<Daniel0108> so, ich bin dann mal /away
<mainerror> brickinthewall, sollte dir noch was einfallen sag mir bescheid ;)
<brickinthewall> alles klar.. ich les grad erst mal das etherpad ding
<igi> YO
<Daniel0108> hi igi
<mainerror> hallo igi http://ubuntu-at.ietherpad.com/1
<igi> ok
<brickinthewall> ich hätte da ne idee für die zukunft.. soll ich mir das fürs nächste meeting aufsparen oder gleich mal hier anbringen?
<mainerror> beides :)
<brickinthewall> wie ihr alle wisst sind die österreichischen mirrors gerade zu release zeiten wirklich wirklich lahm
 * mainerror nods
<brickinthewall> wo ich arbeite habe ich eine gigabit anbindung
<brickinthewall> up and down versteht sich.. ich hätte auch einen sponsor für storage und server
<mainerror> das hört sich doch spitze an!
<brickinthewall> also ich könnte in nicht all zu ferner zukunft einen mirror mit sagen wir mal 400mega zur verfügung stellen und den dann auch bei launchpad eintragen
 * mainerror wartet noch immer gespannt aufs aber
<brickinthewall> :-) kein aber
<Daniel0108> 400 MB?
<Daniel0108> wäre das nicht etwas wenig für Ubuntu ISOs
<brickinthewall> naja.. also ich brauche dafür die einverständnis der geschäftsführung..
<brickinthewall> aber die krieg ich schon rum
<Daniel0108> gut :D
<brickinthewall> 400mbit/s
<Daniel0108> nein, nicht gut, perfekt! :D
<Daniel0108> aso :)
<mainerror> also das wäre wirklich top
<brickinthewall> storage kann ich vermutlich so groß kriegen wie ich will
<mainerror> brickinthewall, setz das auf die agenda fürs nächste meeting
<brickinthewall> sag mir wo und consider it done
<mainerror> ich denke mal da wird absolut keiner einen einwand haben aber einfach damit jeder bescheid weis
<mainerror> im etherpad unter next meeting
<brickinthewall> aja.. hab ich noch nicht gesehen
<brickinthewall> mach ich
<mainerror> Daniel0108, ich glaube er meinte einen offiziellen mirror
<Daniel0108> mainerror: ja, aber wieso steht das unter community members?
<brickinthewall> ah sorry
<mainerror> war nur falsch indented ;)
<Daniel0108> kein problem ;)
<brickinthewall> habt ihr ne location für den ubuntu day in wien?
<mainerror> noch ist da nichts besprochen worden
<mainerror> wir haben dieses item zurückgestellt fürs nächste meeting
<mainerror> ich wechsle mal eben den computer ;)
<brickinthewall> so bin dann mal wieder weg, tschü!
 * mainerror ist wieder da
#ubuntu-at 2011-05-15
<Tzulan> moin
<Daniel0108> hi Tzulan
<Tzulan> na wie gehts? gut zu Hause angekommen?
<Daniel0108> ja :)
<Daniel0108> mir gehts gut, hab aber viel zu tun :/
<Tzulan> geht mir auch grad so
<HoellP> hallo
<HoellP> hat jemand kurz zeit?
<Daniel0108> ja, HoellP
<HoellP> heya
<HoellP> kannst du mir zufällig den befehl für einen reversed-ssh-tunnel sagen? :D
<HoellP> ich bräucht ihn relativ schnell, und werd von informationen erschlagen...
<Daniel0108> puh, da kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen :)
<Daniel0108> wenn du schnell eine antwort brauchst würde ich in #ubuntu fragen :)
<HoellP> jo, mach ich auch noch, bin auch gleichzeitig am lesen...
<HoellP> habs schon gefunden
<HoellP> http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<HoellP> hier ist eine kurz anleitung...
<Daniel0108> ok
<Rhonda> ssh -R …
<Rhonda> Uuuiiii, kompliziert. ;)
<Rhonda> man ssh ist nämlich echt kompliziert zu lesen …
<Daniel0108> hehe
<Daniel0108> wer kennt sich mit wsgi aus?
